# Bientôt les vacances ! alors cadeaux ou pas



## caroline99 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

En ce  très beau vendredi,  certaines d'entre nous vont être en vacances,  juste pour savoir avez -vous  reçu des
petits cadeaux  de fin d'année  (scolaire) ?

en ce qui me concerne pas encore (vacances la semaine prochaine) à part un licenciement d'un PE


----------



## Caro35 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Oui j’ai eu un cadeau hier pour la fin de contrat… un cadre en plexi avec écrit dessus « tu es la meilleure des nounous » avec un emplacement pour mettre une photo. Mes filles m’ont dit qu’on dirait une plaque que l’on met sur les tombes au cimetière 😨 😝


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour en fin de contrat fin aout je verrais bien ! par contre qd certains PE reviennent de vacances j'ai un petit cadeau "gâteaux de la région ...) mais pourquoi voulez-vous quelque chose si le contrat continue ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je vous dirais çà la semaine prochaine..


----------



## Flo Flo (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. Une fin de contrat aujourd’hui. J’ai reçu un cadeau ce matin même.
Bon week-end


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> Oui j’ai eu un cadeau hier pour la fin de contrat… un cadre en plexi avec écrit dessus « tu es la meilleure des nounous » avec un emplacement pour mettre une photo. Mes filles m’ont dit qu’on dirait une plaque que l’on met sur les tombes au cimetière 😨 😝


😅😅🙌


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> 😅😅🙌


Ce qui est bien avec les enfants c'est qu'ils sont sans filtre, cash ... Ils osent dire tout haut ce que l'on pense tout bas ! Mais c'est le geste qui compte comme on dit ! 🎁❤️


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonjour en fin de contrat fin aout je verrais bien ! par contre qd certains PE reviennent de vacances j'ai un petit cadeau "gâteaux de la région ...) mais pourquoi voulez-vous quelque chose si le contrat continue ???


Ça arrive parfois, un bol breton avec ton prénom, du saucisson de corse 😀🤪, une maison d’oiseaux pour mettre dans un arbre, j’ai même eu ça été très fort des fleurs livrées par le fleuriste de Villers Sur Mer pour mon anniversaire, ça m’a fait un plaisir de dingue et à la première heure. 

Ah aussi des orchidées car j’adore et j’en ai constamment chez moi. 

Une fois ma 1ere puéricultrice… je dévie … désolée … vient me voir … et voit un magnifique orchidée avec 3 branches et à gros pétales couleur blanc et le remarque et fait un commentaire agréable … je lui ai répondu «  suite à mon extension pour le 3eme enfant,  cadeau de mon mari » car elle m’avait mis des bâtons dans les roues pour le 3ème MAIS étant tenace … je l’ai eu … les barrières ne me font pas peur … 

Autrement, je reviens au post initial …
Cette année on verra … mais j’avoue ne rien attendre comme ça pas de déception seulement mes paies 💶 😀


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Ce qui est bien avec les enfants c'est qu'ils sont sans filtre, cash ... Ils osent dire tout haut ce que l'on pense tout bas ! Mais c'est le geste qui compte comme on dit ! 🎁❤️


J’ai horreur des cadeaux qui n’ont pas été recherchés dans le cerveau … c’est mieux que rien que l’on dit … et bien moi je préfère RIEN. 

J’ai eu pour une fin de contrat encore TRÈS fort un beau sac de couleur étonnante, d’ailleurs je m’en sers de temps en temps, mais très recherché par la maman, avec un bracelet turquoise également 

Donc là évidemment TRÈS contente. 

Je vais essayer  d’envoyer une photo


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Et le petit bracelet turquoise m, les pierres sont bcp + claires que sur la photo


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

Les PE qui jusqu'à présent m'ont offert un cadeau de fin d'année scolaire ont toujours été des enseignants eux mêmes ou travaillant en crèche car c'est une tradition dont ils bénéficient eux mêmes.

Ceci dit il n'est pas si choquant que d'autres n'y pensent pas car je ne fini pas l'accueil lors de la fin de l'année scolaire, n'étant pas enseignante. Même après mes vacances, sauf fin de contrat, je revois les Familles.

Le cadeau, à 99.99% systématique c'est plutôt à Noël et la fin du contrat. Sans qu'il ne soit jamais une obligation bien sur.
Une famille m'offrait aussi un cadeau pour mon anniversaire mais je partageais exactement la même date que leur fille dont je m'occupais ;-)


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Pour le sac c’était une maman anglaise qui aimait bien les couleurs.


----------



## Caro35 (8 Juillet 2022)

Ah oui un beau turquoise,
 jusque là je n’ai qu’une famille qui me faisait un cadeau avant les grandes vacances, j’étais même étonnée 😮 😀


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Parfois, j’ai eu et c’est dommage des fleurs alors que je pars en vacances aussitôt 😅 donc je dis à ma fille « mets les chez toi » « non il fait trop chaud ça ne va pas tenir pdt le voyage » 

Donc dommage …


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

J'ai souvent en cadeau des cartes cadeau pour un soin ou un massage. J'adore !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Ah oui un beau turquoise,
> jusque là je n’ai qu’une famille qui me faisait un cadeau avant les grandes vacances, j’étais même étonnée 😮 😀


Mon mari a eu même droit à un arrosoir gris style aluminium, je ne sais pas quel matière, acheté chez poulain, et je ne sais plus quoi pour le jardin et offerts avec un noeud cadeau. Il était même 5 minutes en retard … un peu + il avait une heure sup … LOL 
Toujours le couple d’anglais. Toujours généreux. 
Une fois … pas trop compris … à noël … un CANARD en plastique pour … mon bain ?? 😅 ou autre chose …


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> J'ai souvent en cadeau des cartes cadeau pour un soin ou un massage. J'adore !!!


Ah oui j’ai eu aussi et je l’ai filé à ma fille … elle y a été avec son copain.


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

Ho la ! J'aimais je ne l'aurais donné à quelqu'un d'autre ! C'est mon cadeau ! C'est mon soin ! Il aurait fallu me passer sur le corps ! 😁


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Ah oui j’ai eu aussi et je l’ai filé à ma fille … elle y a été avec son copain.


J’ai eu aussi un coffret cadeau pour un week-end MAIS il me semble que l’on pouvait choisir. Sommes allés à Tours et visiter les châteaux … mon mari adore les châteaux et les musées…


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Ho la ! J'aimais je ne l'aurais donné à quelqu'un d'autre ! C'est mon cadeau ! C'est mon soin ! Il aurait fallu me passer sur le corps ! 😁


Ma fille … ça lui a fait plaisir


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Ah aussi un Olivier … ça fait au moins 2/3 ans 

Si je peux photo … fichier trop volumineux … pourtant 1,40m et 1 tige 1,60m 🤨 Je l’arrose mais ne grandit pas … très peu


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

Oui mais ce qui rend ma fille heureuse c'est de ME voir heureuse, super reposée, détendue, reboostée, de bonne humeur  après un super soin ou massage ! Et puis surtout c'est comme ça ! Pas le choix ! 😉😎


----------



## Ladrine 10 (8 Juillet 2022)

A chaque fin de contrat j'ai un petit cadeau et je suis souvent gâtée a Noël ou a mon anniversaire et au retour de vacances un p'tit truc à grignoter de la région de vacances j'adore 😍
Mais qu'est ce que vous voulez je dois être extraordinaire 😇😜
Bon pour la fin de contrat c'est qu'ils doivent être contents de plus à avoir a sortir mon salaire 🤣


----------



## kikine (8 Juillet 2022)

ben mes filles viennent de m'apprendre que ce soir mon ex nous invite au resto pour fêter le bac de la grande... elle ne veut pas aller en vacances cet été avec leur père donc pour une fois je prends sa place (obligation de garder quelqu'un à la maison pour les chats, plantes et l'entretien de la piscine) du coup ça se goupille bien pour moi 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Juillet 2022)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> A chaque fin de contrat j'ai un petit cadeau et je suis souvent gâtée a Noël ou a mon anniversaire et au retour de vacances un p'tit truc à grignoter de la région de vacances j'adore 😍
> Mais qu'est ce que vous voulez je dois être extraordinaire 😇😜
> Bon pour la fin de contrat c'est qu'ils doivent être contents de plus à avoir a sortir mon salaire 🤣


Surtout des PE qui ont du savoir vivre !!! mais je ne remets pas vos capacités en doute ... 😉


----------



## Marine35 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, les congés sont dans 1 mois et en général 2/3 m’offrent un cadeau ainsi qu’à mon anniversaire et Noël. J’ai même eu des macarons pour la fête nationale des nounous ( j’ignorais qu’il y en avait une). Ça reste dans le classique: fleurs, plante, dessin/carte, thé, chocolats,porte-clés, soin au spa, vin, épicerie fine…Il arrive que je reçoive un cadeau commun. De mon côté les enfants ont un cadeau à Noël, anniversaire et au départ un album photos souvenirs


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Oui mais ce qui rend ma fille heureuse c'est de ME voir heureuse, super reposée, détendue, reboostée, de bonne humeur  après un super soin ou massage ! Et puis surtout c'est comme ça ! Pas le choix ! 😉😎


Demain ma fille m’invite à un complexe piscine, spa, cours avec vélo dans la piscine etc … ça fait hyper vacances avec terrasse et parasols ⛱ 

Elle a réservé pour 10h le cours dans l’eau avec le vélo et après le cours avec les frites flottantes … 🏊🏼‍♂🤽‍♀


----------



## violetta (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 
Ben cadeau oui,  y'a intérêt sinon je fais un caprice avant le départ du petit !


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Demain ma fille m’invite à un complexe piscine, spa, cours avec vélo dans la piscine etc … ça fait hyper vacances avec terrasse et parasols ⛱
> 
> Elle a réservé pour 10h le cours dans l’eau avec le vélo et après le cours avec les frites flottantes … 🏊🏼‍♂🤽‍♀


Cool ! Super de se retrouver entre filles ! Ma fille rentre du royaume Uni lundi prochain. Je ne l'ai pas vue depuis 6 mois. Elle rentre avec un excédent de bagages : un nouvel amoureux que nous ne connaissons pas encore ! Et avec son Master 1 mention Bien en poche ! Plein de choses à fêter !!! 🥳🥇❤️


----------



## caroline99 (8 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonjour en fin de contrat fin aout je verrais bien ! par contre qd certains PE reviennent de vacances j'ai un petit cadeau "gâteaux de la région ...) mais pourquoi voulez-vous quelque chose si le contrat continue ???


Non  je veux rien, mais certaines d'en nous reçoivent   un "petit quelque chose" pour remercier leur nounou" pour l'année passée.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Cool ! Super de se retrouver entre filles ! Ma fille rentre du royaume Uni lundi prochain. Je ne l'ai pas vue depuis 6 mois. Elle rentre avec un excédent de bagages : un nouvel amoureux que nous ne connaissons pas encore ! Et avec son Master 1 mention Bien en poche ! Plein de choses à fêter !!! 🥳🥇❤️


FÉLICITATIONS 🍾🎉🎊🎈 

Hier j’ai appris par la maman solo de 3 enfants qui travaille sans cesse même en + de son job, sa grande a eu son bac avec mention TRÈS BIEN + son permis + admise à l’université de son 1er choix. Hyper heureuse pour elle, car elle se prive bcp pour ses enfants. Son 1er ex s’est mis insolvable, donc elle a sollicité la CAF et leur a dit qu’il vivait avec une femme depuis des années et travaillait sans être déclaré pour être insolvable. Ça va être sa fête à celui la. Le 2eme ex ... pas grand chose au niveau pension. Je lui ai dit d’en trouver un sur internet ... ça se trouve ... elle baisse les bras ...

Une copine à ma fille ... son 1er 👎🏼 L’actuel 👍 sur internet .... et font même construire une maison ...donc ça donne espoir ...


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Juillet 2022)

Malheureusement certaines femmes recherchent toujours le même type de mecs donc voilà !


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Malheureusement certaines femmes recherchent toujours le même type de mecs donc voilà !


😏 c’est un malheureusement vrai pour son cas. Par contre la copine à ma fille elle a visé très haut pour le 2eme, un trader à la Bourse à Paris …


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> 😏 c’est un malheureusement vrai pour son cas. Par contre la copine à ma fille elle a visé très haut pour le 2eme, un trader à la Bourse à Paris …


Jérome kerviel ? ... Est ce un si bon choix ?! 🙃😁


----------



## amandinezoe (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles,
Je patauge pour vous rejoindre au forum....
Un cadeau fun, original! En un mot : superbe! Un cadeau fun, original! En un mot : superbe! pin's coeur Broche Badge Super meilleure Nounou
Bon week-end à tout le monde
Amandine


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Jérome kerviel ? ... Est ce un si bon choix ?! 🙃😁


😀😀😅🙌


----------



## Petuche (8 Juillet 2022)

Hé ben voilà la puce que j'avais en accueuil depuis bientôt 3 ans est partie😢, bon j'ai son petit frère dans 4 mois 🙄,  mais ça me fait toujours mal... en plus les PE sont supers .alors moi aussi j'ai un petit cadeau, comme ils me connaissent bien j'ai du chocolat et grosse boite de macarons ! Et j'oublie pas à chaque Noël ils me donnent 80e... c'est tellement rare des PE comme ça. Quand tout se passe bien on aimerait bien toujours avoir des PE comme ça. 
J'espère que mon texte passera car j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la 'nouvelle version. Je vais regarder tout ça de plus près ce week-end !,


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

80€ c’est TRÈS rare en effet 👍


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Hé ben voilà la puce que j'avais en accueuil depuis bientôt 3 ans est partie😢, bon j'ai son petit frère dans 4 mois 🙄,  mais ça me fait toujours mal... en plus les PE sont supers .alors moi aussi j'ai un petit cadeau, comme ils me connaissent bien j'ai du chocolat et grosse boite de macarons ! Et j'oublie pas à chaque Noël ils me donnent 80e... c'est tellement rare des PE comme ça. Quand tout se passe bien on aimerait bien toujours avoir des PE comme ça.
> J'espère que mon texte passera car j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la 'nouvelle version. Je vais regarder tout ça de plus près ce week-end !,


C'est toujours triste de voir un petit partir et plus avec certains (j'ai verser des larmes parfois !) on a beau aimer touts nos petits accueillis il y a des affinités qui se créés avec certains et moins avoir d'autres ! avec les années j'ai appris à relativiser et puis pour la plupart je les revois dans le village ...  ici ils repartent souvent avec un petit sac rempli de jouets qu'ils ont aimés de chez tata plus d'autres ... j'ai des fleurs etc ... mais souvent  rien ! pas grave je laisse les PE avec leur conscience !!!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bon du coup fin de contrat hier soir pour un loulou 
Et petit gros cadeaux pour nounou 😁
Grrr je voulais vous mettre une photo mais trop volumineux
T'en pis 
Cadeaux et gros câlin de mon loulou 
Une fin parfaites 👍


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> 😀😀😅🙌


Alors j’ai appris qu’il avait donc son appart F3 dans le 94 et avait une + value du double de ce qu’il avait acheté et donc ce sera une grande partie pour son apport pour la construction de sa maison.


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> 80€ c’est TRÈS rare en effet 👍


Une collègue avait une maman militaire qui lui donnait plus que çà et par la suite la somme qu'elle touchait pour avoir une ass mat pour ses enfants elle aurait pu garder cette somme mais non elle donnait à mon amie ! super des PE comme çà ! ils sont rares voir inexistants ...


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Juillet 2022)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> Bon du coup fin de contrat hier soir pour un loulou
> Et petit gros cadeaux pour nounou 😁
> Grrr je voulais vous mettre une photo mais trop volumineux
> T'en pis
> ...


Ah ça fait plaisir 😊


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Une collègue avait une maman militaire qui lui donnait plus que çà et par la suite la somme qu'elle touchait pour avoir une ass mat pour ses enfants elle aurait pu garder cette somme mais non elle donnait à mon amie ! super des PE comme çà ! ils sont rares voir inexistants ...


Ah oui c’est incroyable et très honnête. Il y a nos politiciens qui ont aussi des enveloppe et donnent à leur personnel … ou pas 🤨 j’ai une copine d’enfance qui travaillait pour un ministère, et avait son enveloppe de temps en temps


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Demain ma fille m’invite à un complexe piscine, spa, cours avec vélo dans la piscine etc … ça fait hyper vacances avec terrasse et parasols ⛱
> 
> Elle a réservé pour 10h le cours dans l’eau avec le vélo et après le cours avec les frites flottantes … 🏊🏼‍♂🤽‍♀


Alors SUPER ce matin un bien fou, 1h d’Aqua gym, et le prof super, s’occupe de tout le monde, j’y retourne avant mes vacances. 

En + il y avait exceptionnellement des ventes de vêtements robes d’été, chapeaux de soleil, sacs de plage, plein de trucs sympas … bon évidemment j’ai craqué …


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Ah oui c’est incroyable et très honnête. Il y a nos politiciens qui ont aussi des enveloppe et donnent à leur personnel … ou pas 🤨 j’ai une copine d’enfance qui travaillait pour un ministère, et avait son enveloppe de temps en temps


J'ai eu une maman le papa était militaire je ,'ai jamais eu quoi que ce soit je suis sûre qu'à l'époque ils touchaient déjà quelque chose pareil pour les instits ! bref...


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> J'ai eu une maman le papa était militaire je ,'ai jamais eu quoi que ce soit je suis sûre qu'à l'époque ils touchaient déjà quelque chose pareil pour les instits ! bref...


A l’époque elle avait touché dans une enveloppe 500 F sachant que le SMIC était de 1.200 F donc c’était ÉNORME presque la moitié d’une paie. Et elle avait dit « c’est pourquoi ? » la 1ere fois qu’elle avait eu cette enveloppe. On lui a répondu qu’il ne fallait PAS poser de question 👎🏼🤨


----------



## Dodo95 (10 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je pense que ça fait plaisir de voir que certains PE reconnaissent notre travail !


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Juillet 2022)

Tout à fait je ne dis pas le contraire !!!


----------

